# weekend ride



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

well guys I got some pics from this weekend I thought I would share none of my brute Im still taking it easy on the new motor this is pics of my buddy black 420


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice pics!


----------



## bruteman (Dec 29, 2008)

Yeah it was about 30 degrees out and that water was COLD


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

It doesn't look to warm, still looks fun nice pics!!


----------

